# MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics? Favorites?



## x music is love (Sep 28, 2006)

I was really bored today and decided to play around with my lipsticks.  i only have 3 lipsticks and about 12 lipglasses but i love lipsticks way more, weird right? so i was juszt wondering, what are everyones top 3 favorite lipsticks?


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 28, 2006)

*3 Favorite Lipsticks*

"O"
New York Apple
Wild About You


----------



## eco (Sep 28, 2006)

"deep in love" amplified creme
"overdone" lustre
"sophisto" lustre

i also really like "syrup" (lustre)


i'm back to mac'ing soon and looking for a good shade.. nw15-brown hair-hazel eyes.... any ideas?


----------



## onnachan (Sep 28, 2006)

Frou
Cyber
Roam Free.....


Hahahaha ..... Just Joking everyone!!!

Hug Me
Scanty
Girl About Town


----------



## velvet (Sep 28, 2006)

lure
entwined
indie girl


probably not helpful if you are looking to try something


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hug Me
Brave
Viva Glam V


----------



## lara (Sep 28, 2006)

01. Bombshell - my HG lipstick.
02. Russian Red - my working trademark lipstick.
03. Snob - my can't-be-bothered lipstick.


----------



## ShadowyLady (Sep 28, 2006)

Top Three:
-Blankety
-Plink!
-Snob

Honorable Mentions:
-Faux
-Peachstock
-Russian Red


----------



## ladybugz07 (Sep 28, 2006)

Bare Venus, Dubonnet & Dainty Cake...

But Girl About Town & Zandra are close runner-ups!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Hug Me - my HG.
2. Sweetie - when I feel pretty!
3. Freckletone


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 28, 2006)

TBH ive only got 1 and that's Crimzone i think or chromazome? either way its LE and bright purpley color thats sheer


----------



## neotrad (Sep 28, 2006)

My Top 3 Lipsticks by MAC at this moment:

1. Fresh Buzz
2. 15 Minutes
3. B-Cup  

Honorable mentions would be:

1. Goddess
2. Romanced
3. Zandra 

They're all either LEs or Discontinued...


----------



## LuvBeMac (Sep 28, 2006)

1.Pink Cabana
2.Chatterbox
3.Body Suit


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 28, 2006)

My current faves are

Deliciously Rich
Rockocco
Unflappable

My all time faves would be
New York Apple
Syrup
Cockatease
Poppy Hop
Strawberry Blonde


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 28, 2006)

Touch
Honey Flower
O
Rich Reserve


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2006)

In no particular order:

Underworld
O
Siren (d/c)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 28, 2006)

Gel
Hue
Fresh Buzz (LE)

Others I love:
Pink Cabana (LE)
Blonde on Blonde (LE)


----------



## ledonatella (Sep 28, 2006)

Flamboyance- my HG
Sweetie
Tempt Me

also in the running would be: 
Girl Next Door
Curiositease
Pink Maribu


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 28, 2006)

punkin, florabundi, bombshell & snob (it's a tie!!) my new love is Zandra lipstick (i love pinks)


----------



## krys (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Hug Me
2. Charm Factor
3. Viva Glam V


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 28, 2006)

i have so few lipsticks but here's what i like the most from what i have
body suit
primped up
pink maribu


----------



## KJam (Sep 28, 2006)

Dainty Cake
Pink Maribu
Lovemate


----------



## litlaur (Sep 28, 2006)

Honeylove
VGV
Petal Lure


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Sep 28, 2006)

these are the ones i am wearing this month:

midimauve
jubilee
VG VI


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Pervette
2. VGVI
3. Plum Dandy
_____
4. Dubonnet
5. Sophisto
6. Pirouette
7. Fresh Buzz
8. Apres Sol
9. Zandra
10. /shhh...it's not MAC- Clinique Black Lily (not black honey)- it's the perfect deep sheer red.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 28, 2006)

I love VGVI - versatile
Sophisto - goes with most everything I have
Ramblin Rose - my weekend lipstick


----------



## Cruella (Sep 28, 2006)

RebelRose
Sophisto
Plum FM


----------



## Kristen (Sep 28, 2006)

Ramblin' Rose (all time favourite)
Bombshell
Gel


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 28, 2006)

Syrup (my HG of lipsticks)
Charm Factor
Girl About Town


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 28, 2006)

roam free
midimauve
shag


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 28, 2006)

lustering
culturebloom (hottest thing EVER)
russian red


----------



## merleskaya (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Sophisto
2. Vino (d/c)
3. Plumful

merleskaya


----------



## Arabella (Sep 28, 2006)

I also love lipsticks more than glosses.

My favorites...

Gel
Snob
Velvet

Others I like...

O
Zandra
Dark Side


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 28, 2006)

15 minutes. up the amp. twig.


----------



## Cdjax (Sep 28, 2006)

1. Pink Packed
2. Creme de la Femme
3. "O"

honorable mentions: Dainty Cake, Cosmo, Emphatic


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 28, 2006)

Top 3 (plus 3 of their friends)

1. Russian Red
2. Isabella Blow
3. Rizzo
4. Dainty Cake
5. Pink Maribu
6. Bunny Pink

Honorable Mention: Poppy Hop, Punkin/Florabundi (same thing), Centerfold, Indy Girl, Rebel Rose, Kinda Sexy, Kooky (awesome with Stripdown liner under C-Thru lipglass for the ultra naked lip look), Pink Plaid, Snob

At the moment I AM IN LOVE WITH MY ZANDRA LIPSTICK!!!!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 28, 2006)

Mine:

"O"
Dainty Cake
Pink Marabou


----------



## curlyqmishee (Sep 28, 2006)

1)  O
2)  Plum Dandy
3)  Sandy B


----------



## Brianne (Sep 28, 2006)

Strawberry Blonde
VGV
Charm Factor


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 28, 2006)

Brave
Entwined
Sweetie


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 29, 2006)

1. 15 Minutes
2. Feelbright
3. Emphatic


----------



## loveinexcess (Sep 29, 2006)

Exuberant
Coral Co-Ordinate
VGV


----------



## serendipityii (Sep 29, 2006)

- VGVI
- Culturebloom
- Fashionably Fuschia


----------



## electrostars (Sep 29, 2006)

Odyssey
Euroflash
Wild 'Bout You

heeeeeehhe..the first two are the only ones that i really wear..and i just got wild 'bout you and i really like it.

i, too, love lipsticks more than lipglass.


----------



## XoXo (Sep 29, 2006)

Tanarama(HG)
Myth(HG)
Dainty cake

others would be
fleshpot
cockatease
bombshell
zandra
pretty please


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 29, 2006)

1. Cherish
2. Ramblin' Rose
3. Plink!

Others: Cosmo & Unflappable~! =)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 29, 2006)

1.giddy (R.I.P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
2.Hug me 
3.Classy Pink (Le)


----------



## Clada (Sep 29, 2006)

Body Suit
Dubonnet
Syrup


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_..and i just got wild 'bout you and i really like it....._

 
Ooooh...forgot to give that an honorable mention.  Great colour!


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 29, 2006)

1.) high tea (my hg)
2.) charm factor
3.) rebel (close to wild about you, but perm)


----------



## jeanninep (Sep 29, 2006)

I seem to use
 Satiate, alot
 Fresco, summer
 Viva Glam is my big red.


----------



## Nick (Sep 30, 2006)

3. Fast Play or Velvet Teddy
2. Dark Side
1. Russian Red

I might have put Cyber (Yes, I like Cyber!) on the list, but I've got bright hair that it clashes with at the moment.


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 30, 2006)

wild bout you
smoove
petal lure


----------



## erad (Oct 3, 2006)

Hug Me
Strawberry Blonde
VGV


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 3, 2006)

scanty
flutterby
pink freeze


----------



## Vennie (Oct 3, 2006)

VGV
Jubilee
Birds of a feather

Honorable mention to VG IV


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 3, 2006)

1. pink freeze (discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ((((( noooo bring it baaaack
2. VG 2
3. Oh Sheer Up!


----------



## Leslie_B (Oct 3, 2006)

out of the currently available ones ...

1. blankety
2. syrup
3. up the amp


----------



## pokiedot (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x music is love* 

 
_I was really bored today and decided to play around with my lipsticks.  i only have 3 lipsticks and about 12 lipglasses but i love lipsticks way more, weird right? so i was juszt wondering, what are everyones top 3 favorite lipsticks?_

 
Viva Glam VI (can't believe how much i love this)
Melting Kiss
Sharp Beige


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 4, 2006)

New York Apple (this seems to be one for a lot of people!), Pink Maribu, and LOVEMATE!


----------



## IheartMAC (Oct 4, 2006)

"O"
VGIII
Del Rio

2nd Top 3:

Dubonnet
VGVI
Mystic


----------



## scarletashes (Oct 4, 2006)

Hug Me
Viva Glam VI
Wild 'Bout You


----------



## squirlymoo (Oct 5, 2006)

My absolute favorites are:
1. Fresco (it's my HG)
2. Viva Glam VI 
3. New York Apple/Pink Maribu (it's a tie)


----------



## Cathee79 (Oct 5, 2006)

Myth, Gel, Tanarama


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 11, 2006)

1.  Russian Red
2.  Rebel
3.  Dark Side


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Oct 11, 2006)

Pretty Please
Pervette
Politely Pink


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 12, 2006)

1. VGVI
2. Teddy Babe
3. Underplay

Following close behind: Frou, Oh Sheer up! and X-Pose


----------



## sweet8684girl (Oct 12, 2006)

relaxed, shy shine and pink aperitif


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Blankety*
*Oh Sheer Up*
*Zandra*


----------



## cno64 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, my; I have about 30 MAC lipsticks, and I love soo many of them!
Absolute Favorites:
New York Apple
Girl About Town
Wild 'Bout You
Lovemate
Honorable Mentions
Impassioned
 Ruby Woo
Odyssey
Viva Glam IV
Rocker
Glam
Ended up being more like a "Top Ten," didn't it?
<Sheepish grin>


----------



## kimmy (Dec 16, 2006)

1. Rockocco (LE, Rockocco)
2. Myth
3. Lingerie (LE, Lingerie)

honourables:
1. Impassioned
2. 15 Minutes (LE, A'muse)
3. Lovedust
4. Tanarama


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_TBH ive only got 1 and that's Crimzone i think or chromazome? either way its LE and bright purpley color thats sheer_

 
!!!!! ahh *is so jealous* I'd sell my first-born for that l/s!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cathee79* 

 
_Myth, Gel, Tanarama_

 
heh you're the nude lip queen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







As for me, my top 3 favorites are. . . 
Fresh Buzz- why oh why didn't they make this permanent? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blankety- perfect nude lip (for me, anyway)
Plink!- prettiest pink lipstick ever made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wear these all the time.

Honorable Mentions: (ones I love but wear much less often)
Viva Glam I- perfect red. hands-down. no competition.
Cockatease- so pretty!
Deliciously Rich- love it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and RebelRose- words can't even describe.


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

huh, nobody else seems to like my top 3 (though a coupla "Honourables" for 'em)

Top 3
------
Ruby Woo
Impassioned
Lady Danger.... though I'm Back2Macing for Glam next week and LD might be replaced.....

"Runners Up"/Honourables
-------------------------
Nada
Lustering
Girl About Town
Flashtronic
New York Apple


----------



## cno64 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_ though I'm Back2Macing for Glam next week and LD might be replaced.....

"Runners Up"/Honourables
-------------------------
Nada
Lustering
Girl About Town
Flashtronic
New York Apple_

 
As long as you like big bold _*COLOR*_ you'll love "Glam."
I love it so much that I bought a backup, something I almost never do.
I haven't seen a shade like "Glam" in any other line. It's a super-intense red rose. On its own, it's very matte, but a drop of clear gloss on top makes it almost _too_ beautiful.
A "warning:" It stains the lips, so don't count on wearing "Glam" for a while, then wiping it off and  wearing a pastel for the rest of the day.
Not that someone who likes "Glam" would probably even _own_ a pastel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I love all of your top choices! It took me a while to warm up to "Ruby Woo," but now I love it!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

flutterby (madame b)
influential (couture)
sharp beige (catherine deneuve)


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Sandy B; 
Melting Kiss; 
Bombshell

I <3 those Frosts!!!


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

VGV - my HG
Entwined
Frenzy (which no one else has mentioned)


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_As long as you like big bold *COLOR* you'll love "Glam."
I love it so much that I bought a backup, something I almost never do.
I haven't seen a shade like "Glam" in any other line. It's a super-intense red rose. On its own, it's very matte, but a drop of clear gloss on top makes it almost too beautiful.
A "warning:" It stains the lips, so don't count on wearing "Glam" for a while, then wiping it off and wearing a pastel for the rest of the day.
Not that someone who likes "Glam" would probably even own a pastel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I love all of your top choices! It took me a while to warm up to "Ruby Woo," but now I love it!_

 
Thanks for the tips on Glam!! I love "proper" full-on lipsticks and the matte-r and the brighter the better for me, so Glam sounds like a definite smart addition to my collection..... y'know I thought I actually had *enough* Mac super bright lipsticks until I saw that baby... it's just the most delicious zing of colour, like glace cherries or something, almost exactly half way between scarlet and bright pink.... I've not been able to stop thinking about it in a sad almost crush-like way since I saw it in the store last week, isn't that sad, I think I really DO have a problem!!!


----------



## sigwing (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Twig or Taupe
Fast Play
VG3 & 6
3-D
Spice It Up
and Tempt Me...(which is gone!)

Hard to limit yourself to 3, isn't it?


----------



## electrostars (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_3.) rebel (close to wild about you, but perm)_

 

and not matte..
i hate matte lipsticks, but i do LOVE wild 'bout you. I just have to put on chapstick before I put it on. LOL.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

I changed my top three

1.)Odyssey (my hg lipstick. i love this color!)
2.)Deep Attraction
3.)Wild 'Bout You

honorable mention: euroflash.


----------



## mellimello (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Hug Me
New York Apple
Strawberry Blonde
Classical

I can't narrow it down to 3 lol


----------



## cno64 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 

 
_

Hard to limit yourself to 3, isn't it?_

 
It's IMPOSSIBLE!
I love the following, in no particular order:
Girl About Town    Ruby Woo
Impassioned         Wild 'Bout You
Rebelrose             Powerhouse(sniffle)
Fashionably Fuchsia  Odyssey
Lovemate   Glam  
 Viva Glam IV


----------



## styrch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

This keeps changing for me...

Pink Maribu
Chic
Coral Co-ordinate


----------



## cno64 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_ I love "proper" full-on lipsticks and the matte-r and the brighter the better for me, so Glam sounds like a definite smart addition to my collection..... y'know I thought I actually had *enough* Mac super bright lipsticks until I saw that baby... it's just the most delicious zing of colour, like glace cherries or something, almost exactly half way between scarlet and bright pink.... I've not been able to stop thinking about it in a sad almost crush-like way since I saw it in the store last week, isn't that sad, I think I really DO have a problem!!!_

 
It's a _*fantastic*_ color. Be Warned: It sounds like once you actually get "Glam," you may love it to the point that you quit your job and devote your entire existence to worshipping a lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. If you discover any other great bright MAC lipsticks, please PM me and let me know.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My top 3 include nude/neutral/peachy colors as I found these colors match me better:

1. Freckletone
2. Fleshpot
3. Blankety


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Plum Dandy
2. "Sandy B"
3. Delish (my newest lover)


----------



## IvoryLady (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Cherish
Jubilee
Underplay


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

i'm not much of a lipstick gal because i find it hard to buy a lipstick that compliments my skintone (asian, NC40).

butttt i love MAC's lustre lipstick in house wine. gorgeous color.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Hug Me
2. Freckletone
3. Charm Factor (wish I got a back-up!)


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Strawberry Blonde
Bare Venus
Tassle

of course all the LE stuff, grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

MAC Red
Glam
Rocker


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My top 3 are
1. Y from Y & Kei 
2. Sundressing
3. Girl About Town


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My top three

Blankety
Syrup
Style it Up

And if I could put a lipglass in there, it would be beaux


----------



## pixi (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

omg don't make me do this, i have like 50 mac lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

ok ok.

1. culturebloom
2. girl about town
3. rebel

and russian red. and tanarama. and and and and....


----------



## User40 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My favorites are:

Rocking Chick      
Viva Glam V & VI

         :nod:


----------



## Jayne (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Embraceable (LE)
2. Sweet & Single (LE)
3. Monarch (LE) 

I also love All Revealing (LE) & Expensivo (LE)


----------



## merleskaya (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Sophisto
Hot Tahiti
Russian Red

merleskaya


----------



## Tira-Misu (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Fresco
2. New York Apple
3. Cherish


----------



## resin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

florabundi
pervette
stroke of lust


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Sandy B
Rockocco
CB96 or Jest


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Luv & Lust
New York Apple
Wuss


----------



## divaster (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

X-Pose 
Pervette 
Sweet & Single


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

3. Rubia
2. Bombshell
1. Bunny Pink


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

I'm beginning to love lipsticks more than lipglosses..

1. Hug Me--My signature lipstick
2. VGV
3. Kinda Sexy

Loving Rubia as well!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Hmm...right now (and it's always changing) mine are:
*Fleshpot*
*Snob*
*Real Doll* (don't have it yet 'cause I'm waiting for my tube to arrive in the mail)

I'm on a nude/bubblegum pink kick!


----------



## User49 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

*Myth, Snob and Tiger Tiger... but only because I haven't tried that many yet! I'm sure it will change next weeK! I just bought a red one, ruby woo to try the Gwen look and I saw polietly pink and thought it was gorgeous too! But Snob is my most used one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1)High Tea
2)VGV
3)Lip Blossum


----------



## oooooooo (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

skew..........looooooooooooooooooove it, best lipstick ever 
brave
kinda sexy........."all matte lipsticks are looooove"


----------



## syrene78 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Hard One... More than3 obviously!

Rebel Rose
Pink Cabanna
Angeldish, that everyone forgot!!!
Zandra
Punkin
Smile
Pink Maribu
Fresh Buzz
Rockcocco


----------



## tania_nia (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My top three in no particular order:
Viva Glam V (my first MAC lipstick, looks great with a smoky eye)
Viva Glam VI
Varneesh (it's a lip laquer which is considered a lipstick, it's my HG)

Honorable Mention:
Craving (looks bold on me without being to loud, love it)


----------



## girlambrosia (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1) Poppy Hop. Oh, love of my life!
2) Birds of a Feather. Staple mid-pink I wear a LOT.
3) Russian Red. Very respectable red


----------



## rocking chick (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

No. 1 - Rocking Chick (I love this lipstick so much)

No. 2 - Kissable

No.3 - Razzled Dazzled


----------



## rose4421 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Wild 'Bout You
Deep Attraction
Frosti
Rocking Chick

(I really can't pick!)


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

*~*Sweetie, Viva Glam VI, Viva Glam V*~*


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Strawberry Blonde
Real Doll
Rubia


----------



## me_jelly (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1.see sheer 
2.hug me
3.lady bug
..................
4.dubonnet
5.russian red
6.eager
7.skew


----------



## Sprout (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Shag
Entwined
Mischevious


----------



## beth_w (Oct 17, 2007)

*What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Well, what is it? Share the lipstick love! I absolutely ADORE Cyber. 

Cyber = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Lipglosses and similar things don't count!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

vivacious!!


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Bare Venus - i hope they bring it out again, my one's very old!


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

politely pink


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Viva Glam V


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

probably either my Henri Bendel lippie (it's SO pretty!) or Barely Lit

they just give my lips that nice healthy look.


----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Sweetie! perfect colour for me!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_Bare Venus - i hope they bring it out again, my one's very old!_

 
Masque (McQueen) is very similar *I have a comparison photo but I can't get/know how to upload it.

My favorite is 15 Minutes


----------



## ilorietta (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

mine is scant slimshine....(do you know if they are coming back???)


----------



## Noel (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Masque (McQueen) is very similar *I have a comparison photo but I can't get/know how to upload it.

My favorite is 15 Minutes_

 
I LOVE 15 Minutes as well! It's such a pretty color, but to bad it's an LE. *sob!* 

A few of my other favorite lipsticks are: Brew and Myth.


----------



## majacat (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I have to say Softlust it goes with everything


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Blankety


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 

 
_Blankety_

 
me too! i have many faves but i use this the most =) love it


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Fabby!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Honeyflower.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Pink Nouveau or Vivacious!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_mine is scant slimshine....(do you know if they are coming back???)_

 
Last week I (we, I was w/2 other Spectra members) that Slimshines are coming back and new colors may be added.


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

My all time favorite is Flamboyance from Snowgirl back in '02, but since it's long gone (although I still have 5 back ups!), my current favorite of available colors is a tie between Sweetie & Creme de La Femme.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

*Geez...it WAS VGV, but now I would have to say Queen's Sin....SO BEAUTIFUL...THE perfect red with a hint of metallic....Oh, sigh......*


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Snob. All the way


----------



## Joss (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Sparks Can Fly (LE Smoke Signals)


----------



## alygolightly (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Viva Glam V


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

My favorite MAC lipstick is Viva Glam V. It's the perfect MLBB color


----------



## Latexxx (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Body Suit is my HG. I should have bought more backups!


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

mine is out to shock (LE) i bought 13 back-ups since this is the perfect light pink for me!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

My favorite MAC lipstick would have to be Lovey-Dove Slimshine.


----------



## peanut (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Strawberry Blonde for me!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Vivacious


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Legendary Femme (too bad it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I am another snob fan!


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

i LOVE LOVE LOVE the real doll colour that was used in the dark electra tut but its not on the website i cant find it anywhere!!!


----------



## Dianora (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Viva Glam V, it's the perfect improve-your-whole-face color


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I <3 Bombshell.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I love Soft Lust on me. I also love Plumful (Perm).


----------



## user79 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxMAC-AtTaCkxX* 

 
_i LOVE LOVE LOVE the real doll colour that was used in the dark electra tut but its not on the website i cant find it anywhere!!!_

 
I think it was a LE with the Barbie collection.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

^^ thanks! and to ebay i go....


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Desire!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

ruby woo!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Brew!


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Bunny Pink! I also like Lovelorn, Snob, and Real Doll. ^_^


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Fave nude l/s: Hue

Fave pink l/s: Out to Shock

Fave everyday l/s: Craving


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My current top 3 favorite MAC lipsticks:

3N (N Collection)
Utterly Pervette (Originals)
Real Doll (Barbie Loves MAC)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Hightea
2. Sweetie
3. Peachstock


----------



## Divinity (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Isabella Blow
Quietone
Fresh Buzz


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Twig-Twig (The Originals)
3N (N Collection)

Hmmmm don't have a third yet. Only have a handful of l/s but unimpressed with the rest.


----------



## foomph (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1- Blankety
2-Honeylove
3-syrup


----------



## frocher (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Snob, Russian Red, and Twig.


----------



## paopao (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Lustering
LadyBug
Craving


----------



## Joke (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Right now it's:
1) Syrup (my "don't have to think" pink l/s)
2) See Sheer (goes great with my pale coloring)
3) Capricious (for a more sophisticated look).


----------



## tinkerbellz (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Angel, Sweetie, Sophisto.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

2N, Girl About Town, Queen's Sin


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Myth
Cyber
Russian Red


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Gel
Queen's Sin
Hipster


----------



## matsubie (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

you know, i've been telling myself that i'm a lip gloss gal due to the fact that i have very small/thin lips...then lately, i began to expand my options in the lipstick world, and wow, i'm in love.  i'm sad b/c lipsticks make my lips a bit dried out but hey, they bring more color to my lips than lipgloss. 

i'm looking to purchase more lipsticks but for now my favorite 3 are:

1. impassioned
2. blankety
3. pink nouveau

it's either bright lips or nude lips for me.  nothing in between.  hehe.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Viva Glam V
2. Sandy B
3. Midimauve


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Marrakesh (d/c) - (I'm heartbroken, it's almost finished)
2. Spice It Up
3. Cherish

Honorable Mention
High Tea


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Viva Glam II
Myth
Rocker (i will be so sad when this tube is empty! *tear*)


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

i have like 7 or 8 and my faves out of them are:

-3N (for a neutral look)
-Queens sin (i get so many compliments when i wear it)
-Impassioned (very hot pink which goes well with pink poodle lipglass)


----------



## lipglassjunkie (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

So hard to choose, for right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
Strawbaby
Classical
4N


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

3N
Scanty
High Top


----------



## Meryl (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

As of today...

3N (N Collection)
2N (N Collection)
Utterly Pervette (Originals)
Classical (Danse)


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

3N
Rozz Revial
Funshine


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

I am a lipglass lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and only have two lipsticks:
Viva Glam I and Russian Red for the "big moments". I will also try Fun 'n' Sexy by Fafi.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Flutterby
High Tea
Dubonnet


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

sweet and single
modern ms
queen's sin


----------



## Reenie (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

I never considered myself a lover of lipstick until trying MAC Lipsticks.  They are quite possibly the best ones, if not at least _one_ of the best.

I can only pick three?  *lol*  My current faves:
- 3N (N Collection)
- Real Doll (Barbie Loves MAC) _(It's almost gone!  *gasp*)_
- Bare (Slimshine)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. HighTea
2. Sweetie
3. 3N


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

right now i love:

1. missy slimshine, but only with fulfilled plushglass on top (otherwise it looks weird to me)

2. skew

3. gaily slimshine

4. midimauve

5. lure

6. unchanging prolongwear


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

It changes daily but for today it is:

Long Stem Rose Slimshine
Immodest Mattene
Fun N Sexy


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1) Twig
2) 4N
3) Ultra Elegant


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Rocker (bring Rocker back!!!)

2. Media

3. Scant slimshine


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Snob
High Tea
Fun and Sexy


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Wow, it is hard for me to keep it down to only 3 because there are so many mac lipsticks I love.

For now:
Eden Rocks
Half n Half (my hg nude)
Modern Ms. (my hg red)


----------



## mkdallas (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Half and Half (my HG color of all time)
Up Note
Underplay


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. High Top
2. Syrup
3. Mellow Flame


----------



## gitts (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

O
New York Apple
Honey Flower


----------



## pladies (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

utter pervette
russian red
overrich


----------



## geeko (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

My top 3 favourite lipsticks:

1. Shy Shine (Lustre)
2. Bare slimshine
3. Hug Me


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Right now, my top 3 are

Up Note 
15 Minutes 
Soft Pout


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Angel
2. Fun Fun
3. Pink Noveau


----------



## duckduck (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Top 3:
1. High Tea
2. Embraceable
3. Dubonnet

Honorable Mention:
1. Ultra Madame
2. 4N
3. VGVI


----------



## mreichert (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Mine are:

-Syrup
-Long Stem Rose slimshine
-Hug Me

Can you tell I like pink/neutral lips??


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1.Real Doll
2.Snob
3.Blankety


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

well I'm still waiting for strawbaby to arrive and see, but in the abscence of that my top 3 -

1 - curiositease/quietone 
2 - mellow flame/barely lit
3 - love henri

ETA - my strawbaby arrived today! I love it, wished maybe it was a bit deeper colour though..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1. Snob
2 Hug Me
3 Myth


----------



## genica (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

bunny pink
courtly
bombshell


----------



## dazzlelights (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

1) bronze shimmer
2) russian red
3) VG VI


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

I am a nude lip girl

1. Myth (I use lipglasses to give a little color if I want)
2. Snob
3. Viva Glam II


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Femme de la Cremme
Pervette
Myth


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Top 3 Favorite Lipsticks*

Pleasing Slimshine
Utter Pervette
Utterly Frivolous


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 20, 2008)

*Must have MAC lipsticks!*

I searched for a thread similar to something like this and couldn't find one, if I missed it please redirect me and delete this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What is your favorite, must have MAC lipstick(s)?
My two must have ones are Russian Red and Embraceable.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Must have MAC lipsticks!*

I don't know if they are must haves...
But the Lipsticks  I reach for the most are: 

Pretty Please 
Vanity's Child


----------



## Hilly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Must have MAC lipsticks!*

Russian Red and Girl About Town!


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Must have MAC lipsticks!*

I haven't really discovered my must-have's yet but
right now I'm having fun with:
-3N
-Utterly Frivolous


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Must have MAC lipsticks!*

If I had to say just two, it would be Syrup and Politely Pink


----------



## poker face (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I really love Creme d'Nude as a fast way to achieve a nude lip. If I had to pick one that I enjoyed to wear that wasn't nude ('cause I love nude lips), I would have to say Jest. I love orange tones! I don't know why...


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

MAC Red!!! <33


----------



## MacNeill59 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

LOVEDUST!!!!! What a gorgeous nude....ahhhhh...


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I absolutely *LOVE* Port Red. I have a friend who goes nuts when I wear it lol. She calls it my "Knock Out Red" lipstick. I also love Immodest mattene >_< I'm wearing it right now with Miss Fizz dazzleglass.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Oh! I was thinking about this the other day!
Brights: Rebelrose (def. my fave shade ever!)
Nude: Style It Up
Pink: Real Doll


----------



## stockham (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

My favorite discontinued lipstick is Pink Cabana (so gorgeous, like lollipop loving but a lot more wearable) and my fave of right now is a tie between Brick-o-la or Viva Glam V!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Another vote for Viva Glam V!  I also love Sophisto (makes teeth look brighter!) and Blankety.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Astral.. because it kinda reminds me of 4N lipgloss...
and Bing mattene from COC
tasty


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Absolutely Rapturous mattene and after that Myth and Cyber.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

hug me <3


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Freckletone and Bing


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

faux & VGV


----------



## mac*lover (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Blankety is #1 for me


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Creme D'Nude. I have not been able to stop wearing this since I got it. It goes with everything... and it's the perfect texture AND color. Can't beat that.


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Cosmo lately!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I think I reach for 3N and Chatterbox the most


----------



## Kelly78 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

At the moment, it's Modesty creemsheen. It's a pinky nude color.


----------



## seabird (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

pure rose from ungaro. i need to track myself a backup!


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Tossup between Strawberry Blonde and Sparks Can Fly -- SB probably wins, it's just such a pretty corally-pink shade


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Brave is my fav and then i must say VGV is awesome too.


----------



## Cocopuff (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Strength


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Dare You...! The new cremesheen line. It's the red lipstick I've been looking for.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Mine is Mellow Mood...and I heard its been d/c'd so I need to buy me some backups!


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

LOOOOOVE Real Doll for pinks and my fave nude is Fleshpot I have like 100!


----------



## miszjenny (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

snob and chatterbox


----------



## rocking chick (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Pop Circle from Color Forms Collection.


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

My fave is melrose mood from heatherette (or saint germain an exact dupe)
Snob is a close second!!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Mine is Mellow Mood...and I heard its been d/c'd so I need to buy me some backups!_

 

mELLOW mOODS IS HOT..i love it. Its right there with brave for me.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

how boug bouy-o-bouy from the naughty nautical collection. That was another of my favs that i pick on the reg.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Between Angel & Snob, cant pick between them lol.


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

vivaglam v


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

All I've tried/own is Goddess & Plink, and they're both amazing.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

I have 75 MAC lipsticks... its difficult to choose one.

...But Pink Nouveau is is pretty special to me.


----------



## fiji (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Viva Glam V and ScreenQueen from a LE collection.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

i love love love all the slimshines, but my favorite lipstick ever, so far is 'modesty' from the new cremesheen line. <3 <3!!


----------



## veralicious (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

i always go back to 3N


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

i love high tea - such a pretty natural shade for every day use


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

It would be difficult to choose just one! However I think I would have to choose either Strawbaby (Fafi) or Barely Lit (Smoke Signals), both are stunning colours.


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Girl About Town is my all time favourite lipstick


----------



## pokiedot (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Indie Girl!  

but I don't want to use all my Indie Girl up so I usually wear Bombshell or Lame


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Politely Pink - with Oak liner and Sugarrimmed over the top!!!!!


----------



## Monakhd (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_ruby woo!_

 
I agree! The most GORGEOUS red.. (with a few close seconds).


----------



## ashley8119 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Girl About Town and So Scarlet are my favorites.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Snob l/s


----------



## ABB113 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Hey everyone!  I know this is really a discussion of everyone's fave lipsticks, but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for nude lipstick colors that would work for me.  I have fair skin, dark brown eyes, and dark brown hair....if anyone has any ideas I would soooo appreciate it!!!


----------



## miss_primer (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My fave is Lovelorn.


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I'm totally loving Ravishing from the Cremesheen line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm actually thinking of buying a few more lol.


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I have to pick two because I can't decide between them ... Rapturous mattene or Up the Amp amplified.


----------



## Lapis (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Rose Go Round, love it!!!


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I'm down to 1/4 of an inch on my *Embraceable* and it makes me cry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like Lightly Ripe, from CoC as well, but there are lots that are similar, so I just wear it all the time.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I'd have to say I have two favs, Bombshell and Sandy B. Though I think Ruby Woo will become my top fav, I just wish I had more oppurtunities to wear such a stunning red.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I LOVE pleasure seeker from neo sci-fi


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Hands down, pink poodle


----------



## nico (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Rebel is hot!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I love Viva Glam V and Quiet, Please. I can't choose one since I love both and I use them everyday.


----------



## matsubie (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

ruby woo


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Nude - Ravishing & Pure Rose
Light Pink - Lovelorn & Up the Amp
Bright Pink - Snow Orchid
Orange - Morange & Electro


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I've answerec to this before but I have to change. Rapturous mattene is still a fav of mine, but I also totally fell in love with Quiet, Please.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I dunno if I have already made a comment in this thread, but my favorite lipstick is Myth! I've gone through two over the past few years, and that's a feat because I have SO many.


----------



## makeba (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

my favorite is Back to Del Rio and Mouse slimshine!


----------



## Hasidic_Hat (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

So far...Viva Glam V, hands down...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Creme De Nude, Sandy B, Lollipop Lovin


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Ravishing is my latest favorite!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My favorites are Viva Glam II, High Tea and Dubonnet. But Viva Glam II is my absolute favorite!


----------



## annikay (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Bare Slimshine, definitely. Gorgeous!


----------



## ilorietta (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Scant slimshine....


----------



## princess_mel_xo (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

It depends on the kind of mood I'm in. But I LOVE PINK so 'Snob' is a general favourite.

But I must admit I've fallen in love with Red She Said's 'Pomposity'. I may need to stock up. Does anyone know of a permanent lippy that's similar?


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Exuberant, 5N, Lustrous Mauve, High Strung... Exuberant is #1 by far tho!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My latest favourite is Soft Pause


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

1N, Pleasureseeker, Missy Slimshine, Sandy B, Politley Pink, Frou.


----------



## *JJ* (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

politely pink, viva glam V and creme de nude


----------



## deabella (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

it used to be High Tea, but now it's definitely Viva Glam V


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I looovvvee myself some Viva Glam V...lol...I also really like myth...such a pretty neutral color...

REALLY REALLY want to get creme de nude...I think i'll love it!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Pink: Girl About Town
Red: Russan Red
Nude: Fresh Brew
Brown: Fetish
Everyday-ish: High Tea

Those Are My Favs


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Plink!


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Crème d’Nude, Fun Fun, 3N, California Dreamin' & Lollipop Lovin


----------



## Monarda (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*


Plumful 
Ramblas Red 
Wild 'Bout You


----------



## foizzy (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I adore Ramblas Red too!

Matter of fact, I plan on wearing it tomorrow cuz I'm off work!!


----------



## sinergy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Lately I have been obsessed with Utterly Frivolous from Fafi..its the perfect color for me right now, when i want to do a dramatic smokey purple or blue eye. I just love it!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Mine has changed

2N, 3N, 4N, Aloof  and Quiet, Please are my new favs for now...


----------



## Monarda (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foizzy* 

 
_I adore Ramblas Red too!

Matter of fact, I plan on wearing it tomorrow cuz I'm off work!!_

 
It's the best red ever, the search is definitely over


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Honeylove!!! my love


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Pervette and High Tea


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Viva glam V (love it- Just bought it yesterday)

I bought lollipop loving on ebay but havent received it yet.. waiting to try that out


----------



## versace (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

pretty please and hue


----------



## foizzy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monarda* 

 
_It's the best red ever, the search is definitely over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Too right! Although I just got Urgent s/s through B2M, can't wait to try it out.

What can I say, I'm a red lip junkie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of slimshines, I also got Pleasing s/s and it's just beautiful. I love the texture of the s/s and also the fact I can wear it without a gloss.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

i just got velvet teddy today and i wasnt sure i was going to like it until i put spring bean over it. OMG love. just absolute love.


----------



## shoegal27 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Viva Glam V, Angel and Hue.  Love them all, but VGV is becoming my HG.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

party mate cos mlbb and creme d' nude...LOVE it!!!!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Snob or Vegas Volt - but don't make me choose girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love them both ! x


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Myth (i use it as a base) and Lollipop Loving


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Hue and Girl About Town.


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Lollipop Loving & Fun Fun


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Crazee.. I fell in love at first sight..


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I love Angel!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm High Tea! My every day!


----------



## Fieeh (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

3N and Bouy-oh-bouy from Naughty Nauticals


----------



## sweetgirl00 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Creme d'Nude


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Pink Maribu is  of my favorites - - I am a sucker for frosty pink lipstick (how 1987 of me)


----------



## brixton (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

right now:
Hang-up cremesheen.  Feels great, looks better!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Right now, Sweetie and Syrup! I love pinks, and these two work well with my NW10 skintone.


----------



## luvmkup (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Honeylove, Blankety, Angel, Up-Note


----------



## rarity (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Viva glam V and Blankety


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Got a new love. I was all about Fleshpot and Myth but I am gaga over Creme d'Nude. Mmmmmmmmmmm sooo nice.


----------



## PreciousOne (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Rebel


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Gladiola & Kanga-Rouge


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Ooh...I just ordered Gladiola...does anyone know if it is very similar to GAT or Hollywood Nights? I have both of those, and I'm hoping Gladiola is different.

Oh, and my all time fave is Port Red. I just want to sit and stare at my lips when I have it on. It is truly something special.


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

GAT and Hollywood Nights are totally different from Gladiola. Get it fast before they are all sold out


----------



## Cinci (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I wear Quiet Please the most (and have 2 back ups)..   But my favourite is Pink Freeze..  and Out To Shock comes in a close second...


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My favourite lipstick is Angel, but I wear usually Lollipop loving and Myth too.


----------



## aic (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

3n (LE)
Angel


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I love Viva Glam V! I wear it all the time


----------



## zipperfire (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I wear the Viva Glam V most of all, but I also like the one from the Y & Kei? The perfect nude. I tried Underplay, no go. This one was wonderful. 

I have a Viva Glam palette, and I wear all of the lipsticks in there--probably my favorite lip palette of all time-very versatile.


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Hug Me


----------



## cruisegirl (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I don't have many MAC lipsticks (yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) because I am more of a gloss girl, but my favorite that I have so far is Spice It Up.  I love it!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

prob Angel


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I haven't tried that many and just got my first MAC lipstick last week, but I love "Sweetie"!


----------



## lindas1983 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Queens sin, I really wish i'd a back up.


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

*In summer when my skin is tanned and glowing i use Myth,but i adore Viva Glam VI....and the lipglass to match it's lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## SugarDaisy (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Lollipop Loving and Fresco


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Lollipop Loving!


----------



## summer6310 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_pretty please and hue_

 
Yes yes! THE BEST pinkish nudes


----------



## dopista (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

freckletone....


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

so scarlet...and its no longer available. i could seriously fucking cry. if anyone knows where i can get it. i'll give you my right kidney. im not even kidding.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_so scarlet...and its no longer available. i could seriously fucking cry. if anyone knows where i can get it. i'll give you my right kidney. im not even kidding._

 
MAC Lipstick :: Lipsticks :: Lips :: MAKEUP :: Bombshell Bargains -- $12.99

http://www.nordstroms.com (Search for MAC So Scarlet) -- $14

Try E-bay also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*waits for Miss Resha's kidney*


----------



## Poupette (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Soft Pause!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

myth and pretty please


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Viva Glam 5


----------



## MissResha (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_MAC Lipstick :: Lipsticks :: Lips :: MAKEUP :: Bombshell Bargains -- $12.99

http://www.nordstroms.com (Search for MAC So Scarlet) -- $14

Try E-bay also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*waits for Miss Resha's kidney*_

 


OMG OMG OMG i totally forgot about nordies!!! thank you sweetness!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will you settle for these?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

well i'm really liking lollipop loving whihc is sad because i know i can't buy another and i never buy back ups! if they ever release this again though i will be buying 2!!!

i also love so scarlet (again limited edition!) it's not my signature lipstick to wear on a night out. date nightdazzleglass looks amazing over it! oh and sometimes i use that rubbishy glitz gloss (remember those?!) over it too.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_OMG OMG OMG i totally forgot about nordies!!! thank you sweetness!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will you settle for these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Throw in some brown rice & a "thanks", and you got yourself a deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*off to look at your YouTube vids*


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

ok weirdly after i posted how i wanted lollipop loving to be released agian - turns out it is! with the sugar sweet collection! somebody was listening to me last night! yayness!


----------



## myfuel (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My fave is the Slimshine in Lovey Dove.


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

It's soooo hard to choose just one but I think my favorite would be pink packed. It's discontinued now though! I love amplified cremes!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Oh my, too many to choose from, but I have to say Port Red.


----------



## MAC Mel (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Real Doll from barbie...with pink treat liner


----------



## MrsWoods (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Twig Twig in fall and winter, Costa Chic in summer and 3N in spring!


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Russian Red. I'm wearing it now actually.


----------



## MorianNoxa (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Creme D'Nude - oh how I love it.




Such a perfect shade.


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 11, 2009)

*MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Mods: I wasn't sure if this was the right forum since I'm not looking for a specific recommendation...feel free to move! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are the must-have lipsticks for MAC addicts? The colors that, if you don't have, you are not a true MAC addict. From the perm line please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just throwing these out at the top of my head:
-Russian Red
-Vegas Volt
-Myth
-Blankety
-Girl About Town
...what else?


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Um, Creme De Nude.... if you like nudes then dont go past this - everyone should own it IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the reds - I like MAC Red, Brave Red is nice too.

At least one light and one dark pink - I think most people would recommend Angel as an all rounder light pink, and I love Girl About Town for a gorgeous fuschia pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of the neutral pinks are gorgeous too - VGV is great!!

I have a lot of personal faves, most of mine from the perm line are almost all cremesheens though, love them!!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

lady danger, spirit and lickable


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Ruby Woo - matt deep red lip
Viva Glam V - pinky brown neutral lip
Cremesheen Lickable - creamy fushia


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

FASHION MEWS >:C
Creme De Nude holyshittititit it's amazing everyone needs at least....5


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Politely Pink for me!


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Myth, Russian Red, Bombshell, Taupe, Paramount, Girl about Town, All the Viva Glams


----------



## kariii (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

the red she said L/s from COC is my FAVORITE by farrr. Marquise D' is another pretty nude from the BBR collection.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Classisc...I would say for me 

Siss
Russian Red
Dark Side 
Ruby Woo
Pretty Please


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

depends on what colours you're into. A lot of my faves are LE but from the perm line, these are the ones I love:

Up the Amp 
Please Me
Girl About Town
Chatterbox
Blankety


----------



## makeba (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

IMO i love
Back to Del Rio  _beautiful red.  not shocking. often called the wedding lipstick
Siss
Photo
Destined


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Angel, Myth, Snob I love these lipsticks


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

It's good to know that Creme de Nude is turning into a new classic...it's next on my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favorites are Ruby Woo (reds), Brave (purple pink), All's Fair for a pretty pink


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I love lots of the ones people have already mentioned but gotta add Hug Me and Missy Slimshine.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Mine are:

Long Stem Rose Slimshine (maybe not really a l/s but awesome)
Snob
Angel
Russian Red
Ruby Woo
Viva Glam II


----------



## Ernie (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

The discontinued Indie Girl, Festivity, Modum and Sublime.

Viva Glam II, V and VI. Lavender Whip, Pervette, Siss.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Rebel is a realllly hot berry-magenta


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I basically use either Rebel or Siss almost every day :]


----------



## nico (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I can't live without my Up the Amp


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

CREME D'NUDE by far....if anyone likes a nude lip this is sooooo much more complementary than Myth (i find myth is to orangey) this is a beautiful nude with more of a pink undertone than myth's peachy orange.  Its gorgeous alone, or it really makes ANY lipgloss look its best!


----------



## cipelica (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Creme D Nude, Russian red


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

No has said High Tea yet?! Mine are High Tea, Angel, Snob, Pink Nouveau, and Girl About Town, and VGV.  Maybe some others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Marjolaine (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Bare Slimshine (looks great on almost everyone)
Russian Red and Brave Red
Tanarama (I love frost finishes)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

From the permanent line, my faves are:
-Plink
-High Tea
-Hue

I don't have Creme d'Nude, but I sure so want to try it, especially after reading this thread!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I LOVE Lollipop Lovin! The green flecks in it along with the coral color of the l/s is sooo pretty!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

MAC Red
Rocking Chick
Lovelorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Patisserie


----------



## Sara Lynn (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Nobody said Viva Glam I, yet? It's a great red! Also, Hug Me for everyday.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Viva Glam I
Russian Red
MAC Red
Bombshell


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

In order:
1) Viva Glam I
2) Creme d'Nude
3) Creme de la Femme
4) Diva


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I have to do a top four, sorry!

1. Hue because it's the best nude I've tried, SO comfy and wearable.
2. Syrup for a pigmented MLBB that compliments my colouring on the whole.
3. VGV because it's just timeless and classic and subtle.
4. Lollipop Lovin' because it's interesting and the cutest peachy rose.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

"O"
New York Apple
Bing(LE)
Creme de la femme
Fun n Sexy (LE)
Port Red (LE)
Angel


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Lovelorn
Sweetie


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beutyjunkie84* 

 
_ *"O"*
New York Apple
Bing(LE)
Creme de la femme
Fun n Sexy (LE)
Port Red (LE)
Angel_

 
I have to agree! "O" is one the _crappiest_ colours in the tube - but it is SO pretty applied. Completely different to anything I own at all I really love it ~ this colour is completely under rated and def doesnt get the love it deserves!!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Real doll 
Viva glam v
b-bebe

update: Lavender whip


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

russian red
dubonnet
brave
sweetie


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Viva Glam V
New York Apple
Hug Me
Lame
Dubonnet


----------



## Asphyxia (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Pink Poodle (looks great under most lipglasses IMO) 
Speed Dial 
Gel (looks great in the middle of your lower lip) 
DJ Pink 
Full Bodied (the texture became ruined when I took it on a camping trip, but it is a beautiful red)


----------



## pinkbweakfast (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I'm a NC25.

*Lipstick*
Red Lipstick - Port Red
Nude (Beige) Lipstick - Hug Me, Cherish & Freckletone
Nude (Pink) Lipstick - Please Me
Bright Pink - Lickable


----------



## tattoosofships (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I think that Russian Red is such a fantastic shade; I would definitely categorize it as a classic MAC lipstick.


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Russian Red, Pink Nouvous and Hug me


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Russian Red, High Tea, Viva Glam II


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Creme d'nude
Angel
Hue
3N


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Russian Red, "O", Snob, Vegas Volt, and Hug Me.


----------



## Mtobtaen (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Jubilee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the way it feels on my lips 
Girl About Town
Embraceable
Viva Glam V
Lavendar Whips/Fashion Mews ---> LOVE


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Angel
Up the Amp
Chatterbox
Lovelorn
Chatterbox 
Pretty Please 

all of them are very beautiful and unique pink l/s
and of course:

Ruby Woo and Russian Red


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Ruby Woo
MAC Red
Siren


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Ruby Woo
MAC Red


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

my latest faves are:
Saint Germain
Lollipop Loving
& Real Doll


----------



## Ernie (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Indie Girl
Modum


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Hug Me has become my favorite <3


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

here are a couple of my current faves!

creme cup
hue
big bow
ruby woo


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Right now I am really loving "Cute-ster" with or without Mimmy over it!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

i'm really loving politely pink, VGV, and gleam!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My favorite mac lipstics of all time are...

Gel
Goddess
What a Do


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

can somebody show a pic/swatch on girl about town?


----------



## cloudsweare (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Only have 5 so far. But, out of them 5. My fave is Syrup. 2nd fave is Chignon from BBR.

The other 3 which are Sweet Thing, Saint Germain, and Del Rio are pretty great too though.


----------



## Jade M (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Vegas Volt
Ruby Woo
Snob
Viva Glam V
Pink Plaid
Syrup
Lickable


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Touch
Jubilee
Overdone
Underplay


----------



## missclickle (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Saint-Germain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et cute-ster


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Omg no one's mentioned Peachstock!

I love peachstock w/ gingeroot cream liner and c-thru lipgloss for a pretty nude.

-Russian Red
-Velvet Teddy
-Show Orchid
-Girl about town
-Viva Glam V


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

My current faves are
Cutester
Viva Glam V
Shy Girl


----------



## britnicroq (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Mine are (at the moment) Most Popular, Lollipop Loving, Utterly Frivolous & Viva Glam III


----------



## Exotica (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

In no particular order..
Body Suit
Sweet & Single
Myth


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Blankety for nude lips
Brave because it matches my natural lip color perfectly


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Currently, Cutester!

xoxo


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Creme D' Nude
Angel
Lollipop Loving


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Kanga Rouge
Russian Red

Why yes, I do like red lips.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Russian Red or Ruby Woo for reds...
Myth for the best nude! <3


----------



## cryS7al (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Angel, Blankety And VGV


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

MY classics: Russian Red, "O", Vegas Volt, Viva Glam V.


----------



## Purple (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Cutester and Mellow mood


----------



## lukinamama (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

cutester and b-babe


----------



## jmarie7481 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Brave, Blankety and Marquise D' (which is probably my *favorite* favorite...why did it have to be Limited? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Lollipop Lovin!


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Real Doll - it is the most perfect peachy pink colour.


----------



## rocking chick (May 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Lavender Whip
Fashion Mews
Kanga Rouge
Gladiola
Queen's Sin (I do not own this though)


----------



## Boasorte (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Girl About Town ( though it looks horrid on me ) , Mellow Mood (d'cd I think)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

No one didn't mention Creme Cerise? I love that color so much! I also adore some others as well:

Lollipop Loving
Quiet, Please
Viva Glam V


----------



## ch33tah (May 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

I've never been much of a lip stick fan, but I've always got these few close on hand

Russian Red
Girl About Town
Modesty
Angel
Myth

Does anyone have Show Orchid? I'm looking for a bright fu*k off pink lipsick, and that looks to be the one. I don't remember seeing it at the Mac store when I was there last.


----------



## MacAddict09 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Up the Amp


----------



## Sashan (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Saint Germain and Rose Romance.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

-Cream in your coffee
-Peachstock
-Brave New Bronze
-Velvet Teddy
-Kind of Sexy


----------



## rarity (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Blankety and Viva Glam V


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Must-Haves? Classics?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_I've never been much of a lip stick fan, but I've always got these few close on hand

Russian Red
Girl About Town
Modesty
Angel
Myth

Does anyone have Show Orchid? I'm looking for a bright fu*k off pink lipsick, and that looks to be the one. I don't remember seeing it at the Mac store when I was there last._

 
Show Orchid is a super bright fuschia, I think it's a pro color.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

at the moment it is a toss up between lavender whip and lollipop lovin


----------



## Kelly78 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What's your favourite MAC lipstick?*

Blankety and Modesty.


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 3, 2009)

Snob
Myth
Girl about Town


----------



## cno64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbieismetal* 

 
_Snob
Myth
Girl about Town_

 
I second, third, fourth, fifth, ninety-ninth Girl About Town!
I backed it up a couple of years ago, just because I couldn't endure the thought of ever being without it.
It was my first MAC lipstick, and I bought it because I just couldn't find that vibrant fuchsia in any other line.
It's the one I reach for most during the summer.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 4, 2009)

mine is

Russian Red
Passionate
Ump the Amp
Show Orchad
High Tea


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2009)

ruby woo
lollipop loving
hue
high tea
naked paris
crosswires


----------



## versace (Jun 12, 2009)

shy girl
creme d nude
hight tea
pretty please


----------



## elementaire (Jun 15, 2009)

craving (amplified, bright pinkish red)
viva glam vi se


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

Morange
Saint Germain (I love love LOVE amplifieds!)
Russian red


----------



## loliver (Jun 16, 2009)

Shy Girl
Kinda Sexy
Lollipop Loving
Lovelorn


----------



## vixo (Jun 16, 2009)

I still don't own half the lipsticks on my wishlist, but so far my faves are :

Nude : blankety
Pink : snob
Red : Russian Red.


----------



## AlwaysAdira (Jun 22, 2009)

VGV
Angel 
Modesty
Lollipop Lovin
Viva Glam VI SE

I love me some pinks =D

NC 35, Black hair, Brown eyes


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 22, 2009)

Another love for GAT

also 
Ruby Woo

and
Cosmo doesn't get enough love!! A very polished mlbb, a good nude that's doesn't look washed out.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 22, 2009)

^Absolutely Cosmo!! I chose it over Mellow Mood as a matter of fact. The other ones I'm really loving on right now are Lustering and Viva Glam 5.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 23, 2009)

^I am after Lustering l/s! I don't own many bright lipsticks and I need to get it! I also adore Brave New Bronze and Sweet Thing!


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2009)

Back to del rio
taupe lipstick 
polished up


----------



## stv578 (Jun 23, 2009)

Flattering mattene
Modesty and Shy Girl cream sheens


----------



## miss rochelle (Jun 23, 2009)

3N and rocker... LE and d/c'd, respectively 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





favorites from the perm line: russian red, girl about town, vegas volt


----------



## janieboo (Jun 24, 2009)

Kanga-rouge!


----------



## bennsgirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Lady Bug
Brave New Bronze
Angel
Viva Glam VI SE
Odyssey


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 26, 2009)

My faves at the moment are:

Show orchid
Morange 
Purple Rite
Lollipop lovin'

My go-to-nude is Freckletone.  I really need to get GAT!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tepa1974* 

 
_  I really need to get GAT!_

 
Yeah, I think you do.
Since you like Show Orchid, I think you'll like Girl About Town.
They're plenty different enough to justify owning both, if you're even still bothering to try to "justify" your MAC purchases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



While Show Orchid is _very_ bright and unaplogetically blue-toned, Girl About Town is one of those bright-and-deep-at-the-same-time shades.
And while Girl About Town is certainly cool-toned, it's not as strongly blue-based as Show Orchid. It has a liiitle red in it.

Oh, well; just buy it, or back-to-MAC for it.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hug me
Freckletone
Sandy B


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 26, 2009)

"O"
Viva Glam VI SE (LOVE!)
Midimauve
Creme Cup


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 11, 2010)

My absolute favs:

Rizzo d'cd ( I miss you!)
Ruby Woo
O
Alumina d'cd


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 11, 2010)

Naked Paris
Shy Girl
Crosswires
Fanfare
Cream in Yr Coffee

My top 5 (but I am just getting started)


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2010)

My all-time faves from the permanent line: 

Mystic
Desire
O
Viva Glam V

And a few extras from the past

Tribalist l/e
Isis d/c
Overdone l/e
and most recently Funbathing


----------



## cno64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_ 
Rizzo d'cd ( I miss you!)

Alumina d'cd_

 
Because I like to torture myself: What did these two look like?


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't torture yourself!

Rizzo was the absolute best bubblegum pink shade.

I loved it!

Alumina was a frost pale blue.

I wore it as a base with lots of other lippies.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Because I like to torture myself: What did these two look like?_


----------



## cno64 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Don't torture yourself!

Rizzo was the absolute best bubblegum pink shade.

I loved it!

Alumina was a frost pale blue.

I wore it as a base with lots of other lippies._

 
Thank you!
I feel better now, because they both sound like they wouldn't suit me well.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 11, 2010)

For permanent shades...
Impassioned (hot pink)
Lady Bug (great as a sheer stain or a lacquer-red lip)
Rebel (as a pinkish stain or an intense berry)
Russian Red (classic matte red--great with Lady Bug lightly layered over for shine)

Euristocrats shades... (perm. in some locations)
Cockney (yes, it is different from Lady Bug...Cockney is cherry red, Lady Bug is more primary red)
London Life (not vampy, not bright, a great not-so-neutral shade)
Milan Mode (bubblegum pink lustre, but not too Barbie-ish or childish)

Pro shades...
Violetta (My HG shade! It's purple, but wearable. On many it looks more pinkish, but on me it's straight-up purple.)


----------



## cno64 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Fafinette14* 

 
_For permanent shades...
Impassioned (hot pink)
Lady Bug (great as a sheer stain or a lacquer-red lip)
Rebel (as a pinkish stain or an intense berry)
Russian Red (classic matte red--great with Lady Bug lightly layered over for shine)

Euristocrats shades... (perm. in some locations)
Cockney (yes, it is different from Lady Bug...Cockney is cherry red, Lady Bug is more primary red)
London Life (not vampy, not bright, a great not-so-neutral shade)
Milan Mode (bubblegum pink lustre, but not too Barbie-ish or childish)

Pro shades...
Violetta (My HG shade! It's purple, but wearable. On many it looks more pinkish, but on me it's straight-up purple.)_

 
Okay, you and I must have been separated at birth; I love all of the colors you mentioned except for the Euristocrats shades, and that's probably only because I haven't seen them.
I couldn't live without Ladybug and Impassioned, and I've practically built a shrine to Violetta.
On NW15 me, Violetta looks mostly purple, with juuust enough pink to keep me from looking cyanotic.
It's a genius shade, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 13, 2010)

Girl About Town
Brick-O-La
Hot Gossip


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 13, 2010)

My top 5... and I really could do more like a top 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Creme D'Nude
High Tea
Bare (Slimshine)
Funshine (Slimshine)
VGV


----------



## katred (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Fafinette14* 

 
_Euristocrats shades... (perm. in some locations)
Cockney (yes, it is different from Lady Bug...Cockney is cherry red, Lady Bug is more primary red)
London Life (not vampy, not bright, a great not-so-neutral shade)
Milan Mode (bubblegum pink lustre, but not too Barbie-ish or childish)_

 
I totally agree with your love for Euristocrats shades. I have these three plus Naked Paris and Costa Chic and I just grabbed Patisserie from the sale section here. All the lustres in this collection are really special.


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 13, 2010)

putting in another vote for Hug Me. My holy grail nude lip color.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2010)

chic lipstick is currently one of my faves. it's still bold but not too much for day time. and it suits my skin tone well


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I posted in here like 3 years ago and since my must haves change all the time I thought I update again:

From perm line:
- Ruby Woo
- Pink Nouveau
- Snob

LE/Pro:
- So Scarlet
- Show Orchid
- Thrills

I favor bold lips, especially cool toned pinks and anything red, NW25 and brown hair for reference


----------



## Hendrix (Aug 16, 2010)

If my buying habits have anything to say about it, my all-time favourite must be Fast Play. I was soo bummed when I finished my first tube (I thought it was dc'd when I couldn't find it at my normal store), but then I found out it was just a PRO colour, and have been buying it regularly ever since!


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

high tea
VGV
shy girl
lady bug
angel


----------



## dazzlelights (Aug 22, 2010)

girl about town
impassioned
mac red
morange


----------



## Senoj (Aug 23, 2010)

Sophisto lip stick
Viva Glam V lip stick
Pinkarat lip glass
Revealing lip glass

That is all...


----------



## s_lost (Aug 23, 2010)

Creme d'Nude
Crème Cup
Saint Germain


----------



## daantje3 (Aug 29, 2010)

only own 1 lipstick but i love it and its vivA GLAM 1


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 29, 2010)

High tea
Lollipop Lovin' (LE)
Cute-ster (LE)


----------



## kittykit (Aug 30, 2010)

Hug Me
Sweetie
Ever Hip (LE)


----------



## CoralBlast (Aug 31, 2010)

Lollipop Lovin' (LE)
Cute-ster (LE)
Flash n dash (LE)


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 3, 2010)

I have already replied to this thread, but I need to add a few since my tastes have changed a little since then:
*
Permanent line:*
Crosswires
Sweetie
Creme in your coffee
On Hold

*LE items:*
Viva Glam Cyndi
Thrills
Jazzed
Made To Order

... can you tell I've fallen in love with corals?


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Equality lipstick. LE, and if they repromote (hopefully) i'm buying _so_ many back ups.


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

Sandy B, Myth, Lovelorn, Tanarama, Hue, Lolipop Lovin, California Dreamin, Miss Moffit


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 5, 2010)

Crosswires, Speak Louder and Brick O La


----------



## Bella Mac (Sep 13, 2010)

Creme Cup 
Sweetie 
Myslef


----------



## PurpleCherry (Sep 14, 2010)

High Tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Syrup
Politely Pink


----------



## geeko (Sep 23, 2010)

*My favourites from the regular range....

Pink lippies:*
Creme Cup 
Lovelorn
Hue
Please Me

*Nude shades*
Creme D Nude
Honeylove
Blankety

*Neutral / natural shades
*Hug Me
High Tea
Shy Shine

*Coral Lippies
*See Sheer

*Really BRIGHT colors
*Morange
Lickable


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

Top 3:
  - Twig
  - Amorous
  - Viva Glam 2

  Honourable mentions
  - Brick O La
  - Dubbonet


----------



## AnitaK (Mar 16, 2015)

Amorous 
  Craving
  Hearts Aflame (LE)
  Diva


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Viva Glam V Kinda Sexy  Pure Zen  Hug Me


----------

